# Is There a Cockatiel "Shampoo"?



## Adoril (Jan 11, 2009)

Is there. I mean I just bathe my bird with water, but is there like a special soap/shampoo for it?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

no all they need is water. most of the "bird bath sprays" do more harm then good.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I have heard of Cockatoo shampoo but I would never use anything like that. I find water works great


----------

